# My current breeding



## Djoul (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I am breeding Idolomantis diabolica and it is time for me to begin the reproduction.

So if you have different experiences to tell me or how to proceed, please don't hesitate !

My female seems to be a little bite agressive with the male. But I am sure she is ready. Strange.

Here some pics for pleasure :

Male

















Female











Djoul


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi, cool mantis and nice website. B)


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 20, 2010)

Forget breeding, just take pictures, very pretty!


----------



## kitkat39 (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome pictures! Thanks for sharing. Hopefully one of these days I'll be advanced enough to keep some of those. They've got such great coloring and body structure!


----------



## neps (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the images, and best of luck with the breeding!


----------



## Djoul (Mar 21, 2010)

Thank you for you comments  

I think I wait 2 or 3 days and I will introduce the male, I hope it will works !

Clearly, I really love the colors as well !


----------



## Rick (Mar 21, 2010)

Are those natural colors or edited? If you look at the front legs and head during a threat phase for a few seconds it looks like one giant head. Very cool.


----------



## Djoul (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you  

This is natural color. The male has very nice color, really flashy


----------



## revmdn (Mar 23, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## themantis (Mar 25, 2010)

What breed of mantis is this? Were could i buy the eggs for these ones at? I only see chinese egg cases for sale.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 26, 2010)

This is called the great IDOLMANTIS and you can't buy eggs of this species only foam on a stick!


----------



## gadunka888 (Mar 27, 2010)

if this was a pokemon, it would be deoxys!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 27, 2010)

hibiscusmile said:


> This is called the great IDOLMANTIS and you can't buy eggs of this species only foam on a stick!


For any new member who may be confused by Hibiscusmile's post, it's true. She couldn't get a real Idolomantis ooth, so she and a few other members tried to hatch balls of Styrofoam on sticks. Did they ever hatch, Rebecca?


----------



## Djoul (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi everybody,

I hope that all your breeding are doing well.

As far as I am concerned everything is ok.

Specially for Idolomantis I guess :





It was the second copulation, now I am waiting for the ooth  

Best regards

Djoul


----------



## massaman (Apr 5, 2010)

you have to be real lucky to find a real ooth of this species and if you have not had any experience with mantis before then dont try to raise the idolos as they are not for the inexperienced or beginners in this hobby as it would require alot of work and patience and alot of money as well so just thought I would toss my two and half cents in!


----------



## Djoul (Apr 5, 2010)

Thank you for the advice, but I am not a beginner. (I breed mantid for 12 years).

This is my own breeding. Anyway you re right, this mantid is quite difficult to breed.

Best regards

Djoul


----------



## Djoul (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi everyone, I hope that all your breeding are ok.  I wish you lot of success !

Now, we can say that one french succeed with _Idolomantis diabolica_. I am very happy, I will give you some news soon.

Here some pics, cheers. Djoul

















I hope that my second Ooth will hatch soon as well.

More information on Fanatic Mantis


----------



## Christian (Jun 6, 2010)

Hm, when I see these pics I know there will be some hard years without mantids... The 6 years of Idolo breeding were really cool... I miss them already.


----------



## Djoul (Jun 6, 2010)

Oh it is a pity, you stopped breeding mantids ? You know you were a reference in France concerning Idolomantis breeding.


----------



## Christian (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I had to. But at least I will be surrounded by free-living mantids most of the time so this will compensate for it.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 2, 2010)

Beautiful! I have some nymphs coming. Hopefully I can get them into adulthood.

Looks like you've got them breeding perfectly!


----------



## eur0pein (Aug 15, 2010)

nice i love the colors


----------



## naeff002 (Aug 15, 2010)

beautiful animals, I have 3 at the moment and soon there will be a view more.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 16, 2010)

very nice pics, if you have to many Idolo nymphs just let me know


----------



## Djoul (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey,

Sorry I am out of stock for _Idolomantis_  

Here news pics, _Hymenopus coronatus_ and _Theopropus elegans_ (actually _Theopropus_ are adult right now)

If you are interested in _Gongylus gongylodes_ please let me know, I should have stock really soon.


----------



## Seattle79 (Oct 11, 2010)

You have a pretty Mantis collection. Very nice pics.

-Kevin


----------

